# Casting in Hickory NC



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

sunday feb 20th 11 am on......questions call jeff 828 270 4758


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Hmmm I think I can make it, better put my reels together


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Me...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Post church and I think my buddy will be absent so I won't have to be looking over my shoulder. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

I should be in attendance for a few hours.....bringing more equipment...maybe even for an in field tune up....

Steve, I have some baseballs that need conversion would like a 5, 6, 7, and 8 OZ if possible...I think I have some of the other supplies that are needed as well...have to check my "workshop"...just don't have the ability to melt the lead....

see you there...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Jersey Dave said:


> just don't have the ability to melt the lead....


You can melt lead in a can on a camp stove. Bend a spout in one side & use vise grips as a handle on the other side. Ya don't have to use molten lead. Lead shot mixed with epoxy would work. Or buy some egg sinkers. Lots of different ways to go about it. CAUTION!!! Molten lead & moisture is EXPLOSIVE. Be doggone careful.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Dave,

I happen to have all that you need to do it right if you want to borrow. I shoot flintlocks and cast my own round balls so molten lead is nothing new to me.

Word of caution. Do this outdoors and with a good breeze and keep the kids away. Lead fumes can really do some numbers on people.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like I am going to be a late scrub today...took in my truck yesterday for an oil change.....I had what I thought was a hose leak in my coolant system...well no such luck...it was the water pump...so its been in the shop since yesterday at 7:00 AM...they finally got everything back together last night but had the timing off by a tooth or two....so I was suppose to pick up at 10:00 AM this morning.....now I get a call that said the mechanic working on it didn't come in this morning....all this fun and I still get to pay $600.oo for an oil change


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Great Day*

Another great day of having fun and learning a bunch. I must say that I have the "bug" and it is a good thing.

I would like to say thank you to Steve and Jeff for the technical assistance and tips. Ya'll are both right; distance casting and the Abu reels are falsely intimidating and the only way to get better is to chuck some lead or baseballs. It is simply amazing to see my results improve dramatically in just a few cast with you. My accuracy has improved and the distance will come with good form and timing.

I am looking forward to next weekend and what that may bring. Hopefully I can get out some this week and practice my casting and build my technique.

I'm stoked at the idea of building my own reel.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Jersey Dave said:


> Looks like I am going to be a late scrub today...took in my truck yesterday for an oil change.....I had what I thought was a hose leak in my coolant system...well no such luck...it was the water pump...so its been in the shop since yesterday at 7:00 AM...they finally got everything back together last night but had the timing off by a tooth or two....so I was suppose to pick up at 10:00 AM this morning.....now I get a call that said the mechanic working on it didn't come in this morning....all this fun and I still get to pay $600.oo for an oil change


Hate to hear about the truck issues; that bites.


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Jersey Dave said:


> all this fun and I still get to pay $600


Dang...

My heart yearns for the days when a water pump was $30 and it only took three bolts, a gasket, & twenty minutes to replace it. Now...open the hood and all ya wanna do is slam it shut & go away.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

it keeps getting better and better I might not have my truck back to throw next week.....The '06 Tundra has an interference engine...in short if you don't install / reinstall the timing belt etc correctly you can bend valves....that right now I or should I say they... have a bigger problem....I told the shop that has it to get it owed to Toyota and have them fix it and they pay for everthing....he didn't put up the least bit of a fight....now I am waiting for a call from the Service Manager at Toyota...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Double dang...


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

*Wow*

I've heard that about some Toyota engines but all in all they are very reliable. Hopefully they will work it all out and you won't have to apy any more than you should.

Give me the nod and I'll pick you up on the way. I am hooked, no pun intended about casting.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Went out this afternoon to work on form since it was a beautiful day after work. I think what I took was a bit unorthodox but it was fun. I mounted my ABU 7000ICS on a BPS 15' Spinner rated from 4-8 ounces and threw the 5.2 ounce lacross ball.

I wasn't too concerned with distance but it was very close to the 100 yard mark. I concentrated more on form, technique, and not looking too foolish to the joggers. I think I managed about 12-15 casts and really concentrated on that spot in the sky as well as a slow start with a whip at the end. Every cast was straight and did not vary l-r by more than five yards from what I was saying was center line.

Steve was right, that this is hard to control due to length and weight but I did fairly well till my knot shock slipped and the reel birdsnested.

I decided on the walk back home that I would put the ABU7000 on Ebay as it is a great reel but just too large for practical purposes.

I am going to start the homework on finding a good crossover (casting and fishing) that I can add to the arsenal.

Watch out Ebay.....I'll be selling an Abu7000ICS, Shimano Triton 200-G, and a Daiwa Sealine SL25OH as I can't find a need for those three.

Looking forward to the next day of having fun.


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

what shop did u have it in


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

I should have known better but I asked the manager twice when The showed me the leak in the water pump and where it was...how difficult it was to get to..."should I take this to the dealer"...his answer.."no problem we do them all the time"....from what I can gather the timing belt and or the tensioner was damaged taking the timing assembly off or putting back together...

Tire Kingdom

Yes I know I have ready had three bad days thinking about it...optimistically Now that Toyota is picking it up and TK is picking up the tab I may get my truck back a little better then when this whole mess started...assuming the best the whole timing system will get replaced...we will see what the damage may be on the valves and pistons..


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Dave,

How many miles did you have on it? The reason I am asking is that Teasa's truck is a Toyota with a few years and miles on it and I have had some friends tell me it is better to replace the timing belt before it goes out.


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

2006...just under 70k....


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

its fairly normal for the pump to go bad on that engine.......that said yea exhaust valves
do bend when thrown outta time.........make sure they put a new belt in there while there at it and u wont have to worry about it later down the road
redline automotive good place to take ur vehicle in newton in the future


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

no word on the truck yet from toyota....felt bad so I picked up a refurbed 6500C3CT Mag for $100.00....any thoughts on getting it ready to cast without messing with upgrades?....I will take it apart and clean and relube the bearings with some yellow rocket fuel to start...


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

nope reels are capable of big things right outta the box
just clean the bearings ....oil them with some light oil.....remove all but 3 magnets
and buy up some cheap bass pro line


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

any thoughts on spooling the V spool...all of my other reels are not Vs...on the std spools I have seen were there are those that start with line with a little bump on the left..then the right and then fill in the middle before lining completely across....for spool balance?


----------



## Jersey Dave (Nov 2, 2009)

sorry for partially hijacking this thread...but I will need a ride if I am throwing this weekend....my engine is fried....my guestimate is that its going to be $4-$5000 for the Tire Kingdom to pay for this.....they are paying for everything direct....the Toyota Sales Manager seemed like he is going to take care of me...with a new "used engine etc...


----------



## SteveZ (Nov 30, 2006)

Triple dang...sorry to hear this, Dave.


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

Will work something out as the time gets nearer. You are on my way as I live in downtown Newton.

I second the mention for Redline Automotive. They do a lot of work for my family as we live less than two blocks from them. They are great guys and have always been very professional and quick.


----------

